# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Người Pháp đi chơi nhiều nhất thế giới

## thietht

_Theo một cuộc thăm dò mới đây, người dân Nhật Bản đi du lịch ít nhất trong các nước phát triển. Trong khi đó, ở vị trí ngược lại, người dân Pháp lại hưởng thụ những kỳ nghỉ nhiều nhất thế giới._


Người dân Pháp hưởng thụ các kỳ nghỉ nhiều nhất thế giới. Ảnh: Reuters.
Cuộc thăm dò được thực hiện cho công ty du lịch trực tuyến Expedia, chỉ ra rằng, người lao động tại Nhật Bản được nghỉ ít nhất với 16,5 ngày một năm. Tuy nhiên, họ lại chẳng có ý định sử dụng hết ngày nghỉ của mình mà chỉ dùng một nửa.

Trong khi đó, tại Pháp, người lao động có thời gian vi vu du lịch trung bình 37,5 ngày một năm và họ dường như chẳng bỏ phí ngày nào.

Mỹ là nước có số lượng ngày nghỉ dành cho công nhân ít thứ hai với 17 ngày một năm. Tuy nhiên, người lao động tại cường quốc này cũng chẳng tận dụng hết mà chỉ dùng khoảng 14 ngày cho nhu cầu du lịch.

Tại New Zealand, người lao động được phép nghỉ trung bình 19,5 ngày một năm nhưng thường sử dụng hết khoảng 17 ngày. Tại Úc, người dân đi du lịch khoảng 16,5 ngày trong 20 ngày được phép nghỉ.

Trong khi đó, người dân Đan Mạch, Đức và Na Uy thường tận dụng gần hết những ngày nghỉ được phép khi tỷ lệ đi du lịch khoảng 93% thời gian.

Một số quốc gia khác tham gia khảo sát như người dân Canada sử dụng 90% của 20 ngày nghỉ được phép, Thụy Điển là 89% của 27,5 ngày, Anh là 91% của 28 ngày, Italia là 82% của 32,5 ngày.

Cuộc khảo sát được tiến hành bằng cách phỏng vấn khoảng 9.000 người tại 13 quốc gia phát triển.

----------

